# troubles with AKFF on iPhone



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm having a few troubles with AKFF's iphone compatible layout. i can't find where to view messages, post topics, or view active topics. if anyone can help me with any of these things it would be very much appreciated. especially in terms of viewing and responding to personal messages 

Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZeNa/kAAArXgBAQQIEIABAAP+/WoCAASIptCbQ0g2mQgieiTTamJiDA7i8wzcnoo4BUcVooZtKti6mLAzjTPq4pzwQ1kIBEld8bCAyvRQaBjVkyp69EkIl4+MybsXckU4UJCXjWv5A=


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Bingo! thanks for that red


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Can,t seem to find the link your referring to Red, I'm using an iPad - though should be the same as an iPhone? Can you post a pic


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Found it - 'Disable PHPmobile'


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

paulb said:


> Found it - 'Disable PHPmobile'


Paul - thanks! I've been quietly trying things from this thread not wanting to publicly admit my non geekness.

Thanks everyone actually.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

paulb said:


> Found it - 'Disable PHPmobile'


Thanks, I was struggling until I saw this too.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

How do you re-enable the mobile version once you've disabled it?


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

kraley said:


> damo83 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you re-enable the mobile version once you've disabled it?
> ...


Awesome cheers mate!


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump, but I'm having this same issue with the mobile site.

I disable the mobile version some time ago and can't re enable it. I've tried the delete all cookies link, and have used both firefox and the stock android browser.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTiww8AAABzfgAAQQAOoErAAEAA/b97gMAC4YxpiMI0wAAAlFGgyNAaBkAEqaU8RoDTU2Qm0aI5yywhOIUKLNzoodjDpSPqcnhiPKkiY88EEI7JcLLLxDOdCFyEqldhgxPiztpEaSMzc3JDjQQ1VqVaRMB5E+ie+ocjci2Zb5aLVwNuGEDhw1WPsJyNFPHFmBpmZGCshh56Ylgg8VeWHKOIC0G4oKajStGJ+LuSKcKEgcWGHgA==


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey mate,

I did do a little bit of reading before I posted, and came across that link. It worked for me originally, but then I lost my phone. Since I get the new phone (which is the exact same model) it hasn't worked for me. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeqhZOEAAD9fgAAQUOfQAhghWCo/7/+gMAFVlNQ1GpmonqfojCIAaNNANCJpp6mgpo0DRppoNqB6gDU9CaTQTACnqMhoB6nqLok0zI4csEfQVoa1J3gB0E6lLIJVWiWViviX5u+IyLNCzLla5zTqhMGuM0NHI6xkulfOh6e8Do3EkftfIDLttjH6fvhVvf5fCIQSCe1AfzYZArRYmENEiHTXHsiqRaDwJAdRyg4BpLoQp7zs8agoPRrRxotRr9r6642NRkB4trGWguWI23OVDGa5AllAjVroLw/BlRsULyTi9BmXjdKpeYXYZNJkliG3pe9AdUxOZFLPbHMRgZL8n1KtZVVQzgmKCekQw1il9mA5nplbaKFr5UbQWy3TdT6gzMK9LIkcJKisbNqz+WuAC3zYTjI3tBsGEXV331FYmxEJhuVSczmtc1O38Lg84yl0DBnSEKMDMH/F3JFOFCQ6qFk4QA==


----------

